# newbie needs help purchasing a diesel pusher



## gvcam (Apr 20, 2005)

First of all as a newbie im thankful for this forum. I am considering purchasing a 1999 beaver diesel pusher with 49,k miles that seems to be in good condition. My rv experiance has been mostly with travel trailers and gas motorhomes. Im looking for any input that i can get as far as the beaver coach is concerned and what things i should do before the purchase to satisfiy myself that im buying a good coach and that i know what im getting into. I want to know the things that others found out only after they purchased their coach ect. The purchase price will be somewhere around 130,k.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 20, 2005)

newbie needs help purchasing a diesel pusher

Check the tires first and if they are the original REPLACE them even though there is plenty of tread left. The beaver is a good coach (IMO) and 49k is just broke in if it has been serviced properly.  Are there any previous owner logs on repair? as with ant rv check inside for water damage.  Even the top lines can leak. Which engine/trans does it have? Is this unit from a dealer or individual.  If a dealer will they give you the previous owners name?


----------



## gvcam (Apr 21, 2005)

newbie needs help purchasing a diesel pusher

Thanks


----------



## gvcam (Apr 21, 2005)

newbie needs help purchasing a diesel pusher

Thank you for the input Chelse i am getting all the facts on the coach today.


----------



## C Nash (May 3, 2005)

newbie needs help purchasing a diesel pusher

gvcam,
Give us a follow up.  Did you purchase the Beaver?


----------

